# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  CLOi, home robot, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer -  LG Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "The silence of LG's CLOi robot at CES is deafening"
It was supposed to be a live demo of the cute robot interacting with your smart appliances. But it didn't work out the way LG planned.

by Roger Cheng
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

LG CLOi Exosceleton and Robot Assistants to help you with everything

Published on Aug 30, 2018




> At the LG booth, LG displayed it´s robot assistants and exosceleton, which are supposed to help you with all kinds of things in the future. We are taking a look at it at IFA 2018.

----------

